# Anyone in Tucson have OTA digital CBS problem?



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I am having reception problems with OTA digital CBS station in Tucson. I dont think that it is a tuner problem (my signal strength is 85%) but maybe a problem with the local broadcaster. Anyone else from Tucson with the same problem? I have a dish 811 that could be at fault but I'll explain why I don't think it is. The first time I watched CBS after getting my antenna up & working I had no problems at all, rock steady performance. The next time I tuned in I noticed that about once a minute the picture would pixellate for just a micro second & the audio would pop. I timed it & the signal would pixel & pop every 48 seconds without fail. It had been like this for a couple of days & now when I tune in today the picture is complete pixel mess. My receiver never brings up a lost signal error & never seems to drop below 85 . I get 4 other stations that broadcast from the same location as CBS with similar signal strength but have no problems with these. Any ideas? I am planning on calling the local CBS station on Monday to ask.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, I think you have correctly narrowed the problem down to your local CBS affiliate. It sounds like they may still be in the testing phase for their digital broadcasts. If this is the case, you can expect reception anomalies to continue until they are up to speed.

My suggestion is, first, call the station and just ask for the name and email address of the chief engineer. Email him first with what you have observed, as you have so aptly described above. When (if) he responds to your email, and depending on what he says about the station's digital/HD ramp-up, you can call him to discuss in greater detail any issues you have. If you are so inclined, offer your services as a technically knowledgeable 'beta-tester'. He may welcome this or not. Let his responses guide you as to future contacts.

I have been, among other things, a broadcast station engineer. If I had been responsible for launching a new technology, I would have welcomed feedback from the field.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Nick


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

Good luck and keep us posted.

Nick[/QUOTE]

I found the official tucson dtv thread off a link in a thread you posted looking for local HDTV info sites & found that indeed this is a local broadcaster problem noticed by others in Tucson. The enginner at our CBS station has even let his e-mail address be posted on the thread & is in contact with a number of local users regarding the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

